# Cannondale Hollowgram with Praxis chian rings compatible with SRAmM22?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i have an opportunity to get an upgrade group Sram Red 22, but, i am not willing to give up my Hollowgrams.

does anyone know if the Hollowgram and Praxis rings 52/36 will play nice with the Sram Red?

thank you


----------



## e_guevara (May 5, 2011)

Given the finicky nature of the Yaw derailleur even with Red cranks, I don't think it's gonna work without problems.

Though the Praxis rings do make front shifting a lot better.

From the Praxis website:


> SRAM "YAW" Front Derailleur — Yes, our rings shift great with the new SRAM "Yaw" front derailleur. Praxis rings must be mounted to an aftermarket 110 or 130 BCD crank such as a Rotor/Cannondale/Specialized/LOOK/FSA/SRAM crank. *NOTE - Our rings are not made/marketed for the brand new SRAM RED 'Exogram' crank as it has a custom mounting.


----------

